# Huge numbers sign up for the ACA



## JimH52 (Feb 13, 2014)

Why Democrats aren't bragging about Obamacare's good news - CNN.com

If a few years the GOP will try to take credit for the ACA.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 13, 2014)

Yeah, it's so good even Democrats are campaigning against it

"If you like your plan, you can keep it. Period"


----------



## tennisbum (Feb 13, 2014)

Now that is funny, Jim.  No one in their right mind would want any connection to Obamacare


----------



## tennisbum (Feb 13, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> Why Democrats aren't bragging about Obamacare's good news - CNN.com
> 
> If a few years the GOP will try to take credit for the ACA.



On Obamacare enrollment, insurers don't share government's optimism - CBS News


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh, Jim.  Forever the tool.


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 14, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> Why Democrats aren't bragging about Obamacare's good news - CNN.com
> 
> If a few years the GOP will try to take credit for the ACA.



Yes, the GOP just wants to wish away the poor or the Country.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 14, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Yeah, it's so good even Democrats are campaigning against it
> 
> "If you like your plan, you can keep it. Period"



 Right...and how is "signing up" defined?  _Signing up_ and _enrolled _are two very different intentions.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 14, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Why Democrats aren't bragging about Obamacare's good news - CNN.com
> ...



If we have learned nothing else from the R's fight against the ACA, its that they will do anything they can to screw over Americans.

We've seen it in many other issues but they really went overboard with the huge waste of taxpayer's money (in excess of $50million) on more than 45 admittedly fake votes. 

And yet, just as with so many other issues, as ACA helps ore and more people, the R will try to take the credit for it. The rw's will be stumbling over each other to do the same.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 14, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, it's so good even Democrats are campaigning against it
> ...



clicked on the website = signup because the NSA and IRS have all your information and will sign up for you


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 14, 2014)

I guess duddley and  Jim missed the statements by three of the largest insurance companies yesterday who said the numbers are "over-inflated"...one said by 30%, and that doesn't count the 20% or so that are NOT REALLY INSURED because they never paid their bill.


----------



## Rozman (Feb 14, 2014)

The last I heard 3.3 million signed up at the government web site.
Are these the *HUGE* numbers you're talking about?


----------



## Rozman (Feb 14, 2014)

When we get to 90% of the 48 million that Obama said didn't have insurance then maybe the Libs
can start to brag about huge numbers signing up.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 14, 2014)

Rozman said:


> When we get to 90% of the 48 million that Obama said didn't have insurance then maybe the Libs
> can start to brag about huge numbers signing up.



It's better than your old plan, cheaper and free!! Should have McDonald's numbers there for sign ups


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 15, 2014)

Rozman said:


> The last I heard 3.3 million signed up at the government web site.
> Are these the *HUGE* numbers you're talking about?



you don't think they can sign up 1.7 million more people by the end of the month???? to reach their goal of 5 million??? I bet they come damn close ...


----------



## TooTall (Feb 15, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> Why Democrats aren't bragging about Obamacare's good news - CNN.com
> 
> If a few years the GOP will try to take credit for the ACA.



The last I heard, 30% of those that signed up didn't pay the health care premium.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 15, 2014)

Rozman said:


> When we get to 90% of the 48 million that Obama said didn't have insurance then maybe the Libs
> can start to brag about huge numbers signing up.



lets see ... you do the math yourself ... by November of this year that's 10 months away do you think they will come close to the number of people enrolling  if the continue to enroll about 2 million people a month ??? thats 20 million more in the system ... if they enroll more, then case close ... republican will be voted out of office ...


----------



## BobPlumb (Feb 15, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > The last I heard 3.3 million signed up at the government web site.
> ...



Was 5 million the goal.  I thought the goal was higher than that.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 15, 2014)

TooTall said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Why Democrats aren't bragging about Obamacare's good news - CNN.com
> ...



is this you just saying this or do you actually have a source ??? oh yes Fox noise isn't a source ... they, like republicans, lie a lot ...


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 15, 2014)

BobPlumb said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



the first enrollment was 7 million ... that number was based on no problems being sign up... when the website didn't work they look into how many will sign up...  they came up with the 5 million number...  this was again the CBO's predicted numbers


----------



## BobPlumb (Feb 15, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



Okay, 5 million is the fallback, refined goal after the initial screwup.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 15, 2014)

*here are some interesting facts*

49.9 million -- The number of uninsured Americans in 2010. That's 16.3% of the total population.
18.4% -- Percentage of uninsured Americans younger than 65 in 2010.
 Short-term loss for conservatives? Obama: It's a victory for the people Romney: I'll do what justices didn't Ruling on individual mandate explained
28.4% -- The percentage of Americans 25 to 34 without insurance.
7.3 million -- The number of children in the United States without health insurance, 9.8% of all children in the country.
15.4% - The percentage of children living in poverty who are also uninsured.
Ruling plays into campaign narrative for both sides
26.9% -- Percentage of people earning less than $25,000 a year who are also uninsured.
256.2 million -- The number of Americans who were insured in 2010.
195.9 million -- The number of Americans with private health insurance in 2010, 64% of the total population.
What the health care ruling means to you
169.3 million -- The number of Americans who get their insurance through the workplace.
95 million -- Number of people in the United States covered by government health insurance, 31% of the population.
44.3 million -- Number of Americans receiving Medicare coverage in 2010.
48.6 million -- The number of Americans covered by Medicaid in 2010.
$940 billion -- The amount of money the Congressional Budget Office estimates it will cost to provide the expanded insurance coverage over 10 years.
$143 billion -- The amount by which the plan could reduce the deficit over the first 10 years. And over the following decade, the CBO projected, health reform could reduce the deficit by more than $1 trillion, although the agency stressed such long-term projections are highly uncertain.
Timeline of the health care law
2.35% -- The tax rate high-income individuals would pay into Medicare, up from 1.45%. High-income is defined as individuals making more than $200,000 ($250,000 for couples filing jointly).
2014 -- The year that people who don't buy insurance will be penalized $95 or up to 1% in income.
19.1% - Percentage of people living in the South who are uninsured, the highest percentage of any region.
24.6% - The percentage of uninsured people in Texas, the highest of any state.
5.6% - The percentage of uninsured people in Massachusetts, the lowest of any state.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 15, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, it's so good even Democrats are campaigning against it
> ...



and of those signed up 

how many are paying the full premium verses those 

where the tax payer is picking up 

most of the tab


----------



## longknife (Feb 15, 2014)

And, nobody knows how many that signed up HAVE PAID for their policies!!!


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 15, 2014)

BobPlumb said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > BobPlumb said:
> ...



yep!!!   the idea is to get at least 2 million people sign up by November that will be about 20 million people ... they were trying to be low in their estimates ...the total number they are seeking is 25 million signed up by November ... 30 million by december ...


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 15, 2014)

longknife said:


> And, nobody knows how many that signed up HAVE PAID for their policies!!!



about 20%


----------



## TooTall (Feb 15, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



As of Feb 13 it was only 20% who signed up but didn't pay.  I heard the 30% on CNN dickbreath.



> WASHINGTON  One in five people who signed up for health insurance under the new health care law failed to pay their premiums on time and therefore did not receive coverage in January, insurance companies and industry experts say.
> Paying the first months premium is the final step in completing an enrollment. Under federal rules, people must pay the initial premium to have coverage take effect. In view of the chaotic debut of the federal marketplace and many state exchanges, the White House urged insurers to give people more time, and many agreed to do so. But, insurers said, some people missed even the extended deadlines


http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/14/u...emiums-on-time.html?ref=healthcarereform&_r=0


----------



## PredFan (Feb 15, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> Why Democrats aren't bragging about Obamacare's good news - CNN.com
> 
> If a few years the GOP will try to take credit for the ACA.



Of course people are signing up. They are forced to.


----------



## Decus (Feb 15, 2014)

This program is such a raging success. Why hold businesses back - launch this now for everyone as it was originally intended.

Too freaking funny.

.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 15, 2014)

longknife said:


> And, nobody knows how many that signed up HAVE PAID for their policies!!!


I've googled it and didn't come up with any percentages from the government or any of the health care providers ...I think its too early for those number ... to be enrolled you have to be set up with a payment system of some sort... I chose to pay them through a bank deduction myself ... I use to pay 550 dollars a month ... now I pay 250 dollars a month ...


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 15, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



*The Cost Of Subsidies*

But the authors of the Affordable Care Act didn't want the subsidies to become a drain on the Treasury and add to the deficits. So they included provisions designed to offset the cost of the subsidies.

MIT economist Jonathan Gruber, who helped develop the law, says a little over half the costs are offset by projected savings in Medicare payments to insurers and hospitals. *Another half is offset by added taxes on medical-device makers and drug companies.*

"The other source of revenue is a tax increase on the wealthiest Americans," he says. "Those families with incomes above $200,000 single $250,000 couple a year will now have to pay more in Medicare payroll taxes." 2.3% more

Those provisions actually make the bill a net positive for the federal budget, according to the nonpartisan Congressional Budget Office. By the CBO's accounting, Obamacare will produce a surplus. Gruber says the law will "actually lower the deficit by about $100 billion over the next decade and by $1 trillion in the decade after."

However, many Republicans have expressed skepticism about those findings.
Reply With Quote

as you can see the actual taxpayer really doesn't pay for the subsidy as you think they do ... a lot of it comes from medicare savings, the other comes from corporations being taxed ... not the individual tax payer ... you won't see any taxes at you unless you make over 200,000 ... and thats was a increase in your medicare by  2.3%


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 15, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > And, nobody knows how many that signed up HAVE PAID for their policies!!!
> ...



first you said, or somebody here said 30% ... now its 20% ...how about a real source for this information and not somebody guessing ... I didn't find any numbers when I googled it or binged it ... so you have a source for this or are you just making it up to sound good...


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 15, 2014)

Well, the GOP plan said....wait.  They have no plan.  Their plan is "Let them die..."


----------



## boedicca (Feb 15, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> Why Democrats aren't bragging about Obamacare's good news - CNN.com
> 
> If a few years the GOP will try to take credit for the ACA.





Huge numbers?

This is just a churn operation. Most of the people signing up lost their insurance due to ObamaCare in the first place...and the rest are signing up for Medicaid which is just more Big Government Welfare.


----------



## Antares (Feb 15, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > When we get to 90% of the 48 million that Obama said didn't have insurance then maybe the Libs
> ...



Um, tell me Bill, when does open enrollment end?

Surely with all of the research you've done you can answer that question?


----------



## TooTall (Feb 15, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



Here one link is one more time.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/14/us...arereform&_r=0

I can't help if it you are too ignorant to google something.


----------



## Antares (Feb 15, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



*Medicare funding....

Part A is largely funded by revenue from a 2.9 percent payroll tax levied on employers and workers (each pay 1.45 percent). 

Taxes.

for individuals or $250,000 for couples filing jointly and rose to 3.8% on income in excess of those amounts to help partially fund the subsidies included in PPACA.[8]

Taxes.

Parts B and D are partially funded by premiums paid by Medicare enrollees and general fund revenue. In 2006 a surtax was added to Part B premium for higher-income seniors to partially fund Part D.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medicare_(United_States)

Taxes.

Taxes Billy Boy.....you lose.

Again. 
*


----------



## TooTall (Feb 15, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...




When a tax is imposed on medical-device makers and drug companies, do they pass on the tax to the consumer (read individual tax payer) or do they absorb the cost until they go out of business?  

I have often wondered why an insurance premium should be determined by the income of someone  that is buying it.  In the real world the more you pay the more insurance you should have.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 15, 2014)

More lies people

they won't reveal how many IF ANY have PAID or how many of those have now been scammed over into Medicaid

Enjoy paying for all the new medicaid enrollees because of OSCAMCARE


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 15, 2014)

we see some people have no shame in being a useful tool for a party in government


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 15, 2014)

Antares said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



ObamaCare: it's free for Obama's base


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 15, 2014)

Democrats have to put an array of laws in place to prevent business from reacting to obamacare.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 15, 2014)

ObamaCare will eventually bankrupt the country.     ....      


.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 15, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> ObamaCare will eventually bankrupt the country.     ....
> 
> 
> .



that is the plan
the sad part in this is the people voted for it to happen to them and the rest of us


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 15, 2014)

.........................................^^  You nailed it.     ...


----------



## alan1 (Feb 15, 2014)

Simply amazing.

The government passes a law requiring every person to have health insurance then when 3.3 million of the 45-48 million that didn't have insurance actually obey this insidious law, morons are calling it a success.  Let's not forget that a huge proportion of that 3.3 million are also getting subsidies.

Why don't we just pass a law requiring all people to have a bank savings account?  And oh, by the way, if you don't have money for savings, the government will subsidize your savings account with a few hundred dollars.  Do you think the number of new savings accounts would increase?

I bet the same fools that are excited about the health insurance sign-ups would stand on the mountaintops and shout about how Americans are saving more money than ever before.

It never ceases to amaze me how stupid people can be.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 15, 2014)

Stephanie said:


>



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nk_HPs34usU]Congressman John Dingell: "It takes a long time to ... control the people" - YouTube[/ame]

Progressives are the new Nazis


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 15, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> ObamaCare will eventually bankrupt the country.     ....
> 
> 
> .



Actually, the Bush tax cuts for the wealthy did a pretty good job of that.


----------



## alan1 (Feb 15, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > ObamaCare will eventually bankrupt the country.     ....
> ...



Bush cut income taxes for every level of the income scale, not just the wealthy.
Carry on with your ignorant talking points though, it helps us to understand you.


----------



## Meister (Feb 15, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> Why Democrats aren't bragging about Obamacare's good news - CNN.com
> 
> If a few years the GOP will try to take credit for the ACA.



Why isn't the administration bragging about the numbers who have actually paid their premiums, hmmmm?    That's where the rubber meets the road, wouldn't you agree?

You can put lipstick on a pig, but it's still a pig. Jim


----------



## TooTall (Feb 15, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > And, nobody knows how many that signed up HAVE PAID for their policies!!!
> ...





> to be enrolled you have to be set up with a payment system of some sort



That is BS, just like everything else you post.  Here is another link and excerpt where I got my 30% not paid from.



> How many people signing up are paying their first month's premium?
> This is another metric that is frustratingly difficult to track because HealthCare.gov -- and most state-based exchanges -- do not currently handle the first month's premium payment. When someone signs up for coverage online, that enrollment typically gets bounced over to the health plan responsible for collecting the money (there are a few states, like Washington and Rhode Island, that are exceptions and do collect premium payments).
> Right now, the best data on this comes from the health insurance plans themselves.
> 
> At the J.P. Morgan Health Care Conference last month in San Francisco, executives from large insurance companies like Aetna and Wellpoint estimated that* about 70 percent of the people signing up for coverage were paying their first month's premium*. *Washington, one of the few states that does collect premium payments, says that just over half of people who have signed up for private insurance (90,000 Washingtonians) have paid for their coverage and slightly fewer than half (85,000) have not yet submitted a premium.*



A guide to understanding Obamacare?s sign-up numbers


----------



## longknife (Feb 15, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



The problem is that only the insurance companies know how many have paid and they're not saying.


----------



## longknife (Feb 15, 2014)

Liberal rule book

Rule # ... When all else fails, blame Bush.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 15, 2014)

longknife said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...




Oh, it's overwhelmingly likely that the Obama Administration knows, too.


----------



## Antares (Feb 15, 2014)

TooTall said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



The payment option is still not set up.

Once an insured confirms the plan they have chosen they are told that the insurance company will contact them soon concerning payment.


----------



## william the wie (Feb 15, 2014)

boedicca said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...


Actually not. It is quite likely, given the back office problems of Hindenberg.gov, that no one knows the numbers. My guesstimate from descriptions of how this was working is the cash cycle from sign up on the national exchange to the check reaching the insurance company probably averages north of 60 days. 

The data from functional state exchanges is probably much more dependable.


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 15, 2014)

Meister said:


> Why isn't the administration bragging about the numbers who have actually paid their premiums, hmmmm?    That's where the rubber meets the road, wouldn't you agree?
> 
> You can put lipstick on a pig, but it's still a pig. Jim



Who the hell would believe the numbers this administration provides anyway?
I mean they have already been caught lying about the unemployment numbers ... Already tried to convince people that not working is the path to success and happiness.

*They are waiting on poll results to see what will be an acceptable number to lie and say they have met.*

.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 16, 2014)

Antares said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



march 31 open enrollment end


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 16, 2014)

TooTall said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



I did try to google it nothing has shown up ... now for your source you know the one you're soooooooooooo proud of, here's what you get 
[*Page Not Found
We're sorry; 
we seem to have lost this page,
but we don't want to lose you.*


----------



## TooTall (Feb 16, 2014)

longknife said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Right now, the best data on this comes from the health insurance plans themselves. 

Some of them are.



> At the J.P. Morgan Health Care Conference last month in San Francisco, executives from large insurance companies like Aetna and Wellpoint estimated that about 70 percent of the people signing up for coverage were paying their first month's premium. Washington, one of the few states that does collect premium payments, says that just over half of people who have signed up for private insurance (90,000 Washingtonians) have paid for their coverage and slightly fewer than half (85,000) have not yet submitted a premium.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 16, 2014)

Antares said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



*if any one who is a loser that would be you ... none of this is how the ACA is paid for ... that's wasn't the question loser ... the question was we'll probably  have to pay for their subsidy loser ... I pointed out how they are paid for coming from the ACA PDF file... not some loser web site that has noting in it ... butt you like to use it most losers do

why is it everything you uses as a source comes up 
Page Not Found
We're sorry; 
we seem to have lost this page,
but we don't want to lose you.*

p.s. its medical equipment and drug MFG not medicare


----------



## TooTall (Feb 16, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



Here it is.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/14/u...emiums-on-time.html?ref=healthcarereform&_r=1


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 16, 2014)

TooTall said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



you know it was just like your percentage of people who were part time employees ... you took one section of the year said see 88% of the jobs are part time ... where I took the whole time from 2010 to 2013 and the percentage of full time workers were 90% and only 10% were part time... you can try to spin it all you want like you did with employment ... what this  source of your has shown us here where you take one company that shows 70% of paid enrolled, then you say see its 30% don't pay ... when the article it self said 1 in 5 don't pay ... I hate to tell you that's not 30% but you keep on trying to mislead us with your fake facks... you always do


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 16, 2014)

TooTall said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



the companies are taxed 2.2% off the gross income thats in the ACA bill ... go and look for your self ... what the law says about them raising the price... this is My thinking ... if they raise their price, which the law says they can't, but if they did they will pay more money... this tax was designed to be a tax that you cant use as a deduction... its the first thing that comes right of the top of their income ... more income, more money they pay ... 
second: in the law I can't remember the wording exactly but it says they can't raise their prices to off set the tax ... so no the people don't pay a higher cost


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 16, 2014)

TooTall said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



well in your world maybe but not in this world ...


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 16, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Democrats have to put an array of laws in place to prevent business from reacting to obamacare.



laws are made to protect the people ....in this case its protecting the people from abusive companies that like to charge you more then it really cost... the fact that you can't seem to grasp that isn't unusual its predictable ..


----------



## Decus (Feb 16, 2014)

Decus said:


> This program is such a raging success. Why hold businesses back - launch this now for everyone as it was originally intended.
> 
> Too freaking funny.
> 
> .



I'm surprised that no one is outraged that business is being discriminated against and forced to wait until 2016 to enjoy the many benefits of the ACA. Every fair-minded American should demand that it be implemented now as the law was originally written.

Don't you agree?

.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 16, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> More lies people
> 
> they won't reveal how many IF ANY have PAID or how many of those have now been scammed over into Medicaid
> 
> Enjoy paying for all the new medicaid enrollees because of OSCAMCARE


lets see they started in December and its the middle of Febuary the ACA is a conduit that is design to give you a plate form to go to buy insurance from a insurance company .... there are 1000 of them to choose from ... and you want to know how many have paid ??? that's not the ACA website job ... they are only the conduit to a health care provider nothing more ... they record if you signed up and they record if you enrolled ... they aren't the company payment recorder that isn't their job ... that's the insurance company job ...so far I haven't heard any company complaining about being paid... only  just from you right wing nut jobs ... and you can't stand it not knowing...


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 16, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> we see some people have no shame in being a useful tool for a party in government



your right ... we see you have no shame for being the republican parties useful tool ... lie as much as you can call them what ever dirty name you can... thats you all over


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 16, 2014)

Stephanie said:


>



ah sweetie I hate to inform you but the welfare roll has decreased by 13 to 15 percent each and every year... just this last year it dropped 13%more ... every year sense the dems passed the new welfare requirements the numbers have dropped ... so i don't know where you get your information from but you should stop going there...
\

P.S. how is the federal controlling you by offering you a affordable health care plan ??? just curious ...


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 16, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Simply amazing.
> 
> The government passes a law requiring every person to have health insurance then when 3.3 million of the 45-48 million that didn't have insurance actually obey this insidious law, morons are calling it a success.  Let's not forget that a huge proportion of that 3.3 million are also getting subsidies.
> 
> ...



what is amazing  is your post ... it hasn't any correlation in it at all ...just some sort of non-factual rant ... pretty common among you right wing nut jobs


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 16, 2014)

alan1 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



you're funny ... or stupid ... I think you need to go and educate yourself cause you're making a fool of your self here, big time!!!


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 16, 2014)

TooTall said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



you can't come to a credible conclusion with just one company telling you they received only 70% payment ... hate to inform you, that same article said 1 in 5 don't pay... 1 in 5 isn't 30% .. try again !!!! you keep posting this crap as a source, what it really show us is what a fool you really are ... in my case, as I said, I looked for the total percentage of all companies participating not just one company ... which they don't have a total percentage as of yet of all the companies involved try again loser...


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 16, 2014)

Meister said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Why Democrats aren't bragging about Obamacare's good news - CNN.com
> ...



were not republicans ... dems/liberals don't need their egos boosted every time the do something


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 16, 2014)

longknife said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



its not a requirement for them to say


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 16, 2014)

Antares said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



aren't you two the not so bright ones... you sign up ... the insurer accepts you the tells you what it will cost... in that same document they ask you how you want to pay by check or ducting it from your bank account ... you choose... the ones who aren't paying, I bet you dimes to donuts, are republicans ... they hate to pay for anything ... they think by signing up that the can beat the tax charge the will get for not signing up and paying for it ... they think nothing will  happen cause they sign up


----------



## tennisbum (Feb 16, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



It appears, Billy, you live in denial as to just how these subsidies are going to be paid for.  Don't you see that folks making over $250,000 are taxpayers?


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 16, 2014)

TooTall said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



estimates aren't facts they are estimates  ...


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 16, 2014)

tennisbum said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Antares said:
> ...



first of all that wasn't the question...  try and keep up!!!!  what I've shown here is how its paid for ... the question wasn't who pays for it, the questions was. well if more people sign up for medicaid well have to pay for it ... they didn't say whose a tax payer paying for it ... it said we'll have to pay for it ... what I've shown here is how it's paid for ...and yes people making over 200,000 are tax payers ... but they are taxed through the medcare deduction ... they were saying we the tax payer will have to pay more, if and that's a big if, there are more people on medicaid ... so far that's not proving to be true .... but these republicans with their hypothetical ... the worry about the silliest things ... try and keep up ...


----------



## tennisbum (Feb 16, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> tennisbum said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



Hold on here, Billy Boy.  Did you not say this on another thread Billy...didn't you say "sorry pal, the tax payer doesn't pay for the subsidy"?


----------



## TooTall (Feb 16, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



No point in pursuing this any more with someone that can't count to two.

*large insurance companies like Aetna and Wellpoint estimated that about 70 percent of the people signing up for coverage were paying their first month's premium. *


----------



## TooTall (Feb 16, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Allow me to point out who is stupid.

Definition of 'Bush Tax Cuts'

A series of temporary income tax relief measures enacted by President George W. Bush in 2001 and 2003. *The tax cuts lowered federal income tax rates for everyone, *decreased the marriage penalty, lowered capital gains taxes, lowered the tax rate on dividend income, increased the child tax credit from $500 to $1,000 per child, eliminated the phaseout on personal exemptions for higher-income taxpayers and eliminated the phaseout on itemized deductions and eliminated the estate tax. 

Bush Tax Cuts Definition | Investopedia


----------



## Antares (Feb 16, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > When we get to 90% of the 48 million that Obama said didn't have insurance then maybe the Libs
> ...



If open enrollment ends at the end of March, and it does.....how can they enroll 2 million a moth when the enrollment period is closed?


----------



## Antares (Feb 16, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



You have a very serious comprehension deficiency, a VERY serious one.

I took your post and showed you haw those things the gentleman you quoted are actually are funded.

You just aren't bright enough to understand it


----------



## Antares (Feb 16, 2014)

tennisbum said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > tennisbum said:
> ...



He did, he simply isn't intellectually capable of remembering what he said where.


----------



## Antares (Feb 16, 2014)

Billy's words.....

*sorry pal, the tax payer doesn't pay for the subsidy ... try again *

http://www.usmessageboard.com/healt...care-affects-their-premiums-deductible-8.html


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 16, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> *here are some interesting facts*
> 
> 49.9 million -- The number of uninsured Americans in 2010. That's 16.3% of the total population.
> 18.4% -- Percentage of uninsured Americans younger than 65 in 2010.
> ...


Your numbers are lies.  What is the source...and don't quote any government site or the NYT's.


----------



## tennisbum (Feb 16, 2014)

Antares said:


> tennisbum said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



I have not quite figured him out.  He is either  or


----------



## Antares (Feb 16, 2014)

tennisbum said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > tennisbum said:
> ...



I think both......couple that with his comprehension problem and you almost feel sorry for him.


----------



## oreo (Feb 17, 2014)

tennisbum said:


> Now that is funny, Jim.  No one in their right mind would want any connection to Obamacare




There are still more people that have lost their insurance because of the Obamacare mandates than have enrolled.   

6.4 million policies in the individual market have been cancelled due to the mandates--and if you add in spouses and children that were covered under those plans estimates are another 12 to 14 million joined the uninsured rolls in this country.  Of course this, after being promised by Obama and democrats over 40 times that "you can keep your policy" if you like them.

*So no--Democrats are not going to campaign on Obamacare aka the Affordable Health Care act that has turned out to be the Not so Affordable health care act for millions of Americans.* _But Republicans sure are._

Democrats wisely postponed the employer mandate AGAIN--now until 2016--and the article is correct--that means we're going to be talking about Obamacare way into the Presidential election season--which won't be good for Democrat Presidential contenders or those democrats running for re-election.






*Welcome to your hope and change!*


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 17, 2014)

tennisbum said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > tennisbum said:
> ...



plural: I said the tax payers don't pay for it and they don't ...


----------



## Antares (Feb 17, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> tennisbum said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...




Just slink away, you've been bitch slapped again you moron.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 17, 2014)

Decus said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> > This program is such a raging success. Why hold businesses back - launch this now for everyone as it was originally intended.
> ...



nope I don't agree ... it also says in the bill that the government is allow to adjust sections in the law that says when you have to be signed up...


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 17, 2014)

TooTall said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


ok you can't come to a credible conclusion with TWO COMPANIES ... THERE YA HAPPY ???


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 17, 2014)

antares said:


> tennisbum said:
> 
> 
> > antares said:
> ...


isn't that just like a couple of republican losers  ... They can't refute my post with any factual bases so they resort to personal attacks ... They wonder why i get nasty... Well listen dick breaths !!!!! You can't come to a creditable conclusion from just two companies reporting... Plus these companies reporting, they have until march 31 to give a actual total ....why ??? Because you don't have to be paid in until march 31 you idiots ...


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 17, 2014)

oreo said:


> tennisbum said:
> 
> 
> > now that is funny, jim.  No one in their right mind would want any connection to obamacare
> ...



sorry buddy health care insurance doesn't work that way ...you have a family policy ... If that policy is canceled it only counts for one policy ... Nice try but like always you're a lose...


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 17, 2014)

Antares said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Antares said:
> ...



NO ... heres what you did ...you took the total money paid to medicare 3.8% you then tried to imply that person over 200,000 dollars pay 3.8% they don't they pay 1.9% the employer pays the other 1.9 ... that was an attempt on your part to be implying that they pay a lot now... here's what the ACA did ... they raised the rates of people making over 200,000 to 2.3% a cost to them of .4% and the employer pays 2.3%  a cost to them .4% and total of ,8% you made it look like they were paying this huge amount .4% isn't going to break a person budge who makes 200,000 dollars a year... you lied your ass off here and now I've trapped you in a lie once again ...


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 17, 2014)

Antares said:


> tennisbum said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



I know what I've said I said the same thing their that I'm saying here ... and you two can't seem to challenge me in what Ive said ... you resort with your personal attack because you can't refute what Ive said... that's what this is all about ... I show you the facts and then with your piss poor ability to respond with a credible answer you two try and gang up on me ... you two can't respond to what Ive said... it shows us all here how deceiving  and conniving republican really are  ...


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 17, 2014)

Antares said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > tennisbum said:
> ...



Just crawl away on your knees youve been knocked down once again


----------



## Antares (Feb 17, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> antares said:
> 
> 
> > tennisbum said:
> ...



I've refuted with facts every claim you've made, you aren't very bright Billy Boi.

Oh yes and Billy how about that "2nd" sign up period after March you claim is going to happen?


----------



## History (Feb 17, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



Take a deep breath, wait a few seconds, and listen..

So you truly believe that Government Subsidies are not funded by the Tax Payer via We The People?

Where did you get your education from?? Obama isn't paying out of his pocket for it..

Nothing is Free in America..


----------



## TooTall (Feb 17, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



How about two LARGE companies and two states that do collect premiums that only have about 50% payment.



> Washington, one of the few states that does collect premium payments, says that just over half of people who have signed up for private insurance (90,000 Washingtonians) have paid for their coverage and slightly fewer than half (85,000) have not yet submitted a premium.


----------



## TooTall (Feb 17, 2014)

History said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Antares said:
> ...



I am convinced that a small rock is smarter than billy.


----------



## asterism (Feb 17, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > When we get to 90% of the 48 million that Obama said didn't have insurance then maybe the Libs
> ...



Except the deadline is March 31st.  No more signups for the rest of the year without a special circumstance.


----------



## Meister (Feb 17, 2014)

asterism said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



You're just confusing Billie-boy with facts that would just screw up his yarn.  He has it all figured out in his head, but it only works when he's on LSD.


----------



## Rozman (Feb 17, 2014)

asterism said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



Hmmmm special circumstances...
Like Obama changing his own law....
Again and again and again...


----------



## Meister (Feb 17, 2014)

Rozman said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



Good point.


----------



## asterism (Feb 17, 2014)

Rozman said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



That's always possible.

The current definition is:



> Special Enrollment Period
> 
> A time outside of the open enrollment period during which you and your family have a right to sign up for job-based health coverage. Job-based plans must provide a special enrollment period of 30 days following certain life events that involve a change in family status (for example, marriage or birth of a child) or loss of other job-based health coverage.



https://www.healthcare.gov/glossary/special-enrollment-period/

Although the reality is that there are more conditions that qualify, not listed on the public site:

-Moving to a new service area
-Qualification for subsidies
-Disqualification for subsidies
-Turning 26


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 17, 2014)

I bet the number of new signs-ups is still outweighed by the numbers of folks who lost their insurance due to the ACA's requirements.


----------



## alan1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> I bet the number of new signs-ups is still outweighed by the numbers of folks who lost their insurance due to the ACA's requirements.



Like all the part-time people employed by WalMart, Home Depot, Target, Dollar General, Kroger, Lowes, Family Dollar, McDonalds, Burger King, Subway, etc?


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 20, 2014)

TooTall said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



well dick smoker, 1 in 5 isn't 20 % ... nice try but stick to what you do best .... smoking dicks !!!!


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 20, 2014)

asterism said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



not true  ...you can sign up ... as for enrollment that's a different matter shows you how much you know ...


----------



## MeBelle (Feb 20, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> 1 in 5 isn't 20 % ... nice try but stick to what you do best ....



Failed at math too, right?


----------



## Spiderman (Feb 20, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> Why Democrats aren't bragging about Obamacare's good news - CNN.com
> 
> If a few years the GOP will try to take credit for the ACA.



We all know that "signing up" by the government definition means obtained a quote where in the real world signing up means actually paying the premium.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 20, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > 1 in 5 isn't 20 % ... nice try but stick to what you do best ....
> ...



imagine that 

--LOL


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 20, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> I bet the number of new signs-ups is still outweighed by the numbers of folks who lost their insurance due to the ACA's requirements.



nobody lost their insurance moron .. they either had their policy canceled and was offered a new one or told that their policy wasn't any longer available ... that they need to pick a new plan ... if they choose to pick a new one that was their choice ....if they didn't like the cost then it was their choice to go some where else ... which the majority of them have, which by the way you don't hear them whining about the cost in the press any more now that they finally went to the website and found out how low the cost is  ... not a peep from them ....


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 20, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > 1 in 5 isn't 20 % ... nice try but stick to what you do best ....
> ...



you tell us


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 20, 2014)

Spiderman said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Why Democrats aren't bragging about Obamacare's good news - CNN.com
> ...



its obvious you haven't gone to the web site


----------



## Spiderman (Feb 20, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



It's obvious that the government lies to us all the time about shit like this.


----------



## MeBelle (Feb 20, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



Yup...1 in 5 is 20%.  You get an F.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 20, 2014)

Spiderman said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Spiderman said:
> ...



translation= you haven't gone to the web site so you rant about shit you know nothing about... we get it...


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 20, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



thank you for that qualification... I realize now I typed 20% I meant 30% ... the original poster said 30%... and I was commenting on their 30% number ...my bad I meant 30%


----------



## Spiderman (Feb 20, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



Why should I go to the website and punch in all my personal info to some unvetted idiot when I don't need the crappy insurance that costs more than it needs to?

Tell you what you prove to me a that all those "signed up" people actually paid the premium and I'll admit I was wrong.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 20, 2014)

Spiderman said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Spiderman said:
> ...



why ??? then you can come here and tell us how bad it is ... instead you make a fool of your self commenting on shit you know noting about ... you see the only things you have to answer to fine out what it will cost is do you have any medical condition of any kind or needs ... do you smoke then how much you make a  year .. commend things any insurance company will ask you ... they don't have to have your social security number, just where you live ... Plus you can do all of this over the phone instead of being on line ...  wow look at all that personal information that somebody can't get from them ...  stupid people everywhere you go ...

now for the proof that they paid the firsty article was about one company stating that 70% of the people signed up paid ... the companies statement not mine ... then the poster said thats 30% who hasn't paid ... in my post I responded the article said 1 bin 5 ... now heres where I made a mistake myself I said thats not 20%... I meant to say 30% ... then the person came back and said 20% ... so according to the original poster posted it said  that the people have paid 70%  ...  now you can admit you were wrong...


----------



## Antares (Feb 20, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Whats your point asshole, I am on the website all day everyday?


----------



## Antares (Feb 20, 2014)

Poor Billy Boi, after March 31 nobody can "buy" insurance without a Special Enrollment Period


----------



## Meister (Feb 20, 2014)

Spiderman said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Spiderman said:
> ...



Not only a potentially unvetted idiot, but a web site that isn't secure.
There is enough identity theft going on.


----------



## Meister (Feb 20, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > I bet the number of new signs-ups is still outweighed by the numbers of folks who lost their insurance due to the ACA's requirements.
> ...



Only if you're not listening.  You have to remember that there are a lot of people that aren't getting subsidized by the by others..........unlike yourself.  
Yes, billie-boi.....there are those who pay full boat for their premiums.


----------



## Rozman (Feb 20, 2014)

We were told 48 million people needed ObamaCare and they have not signed up.
We know 5 million people lost their plan.
We know that 3 million signed up...

And Joe Biden calls ObamaCare a success.


----------



## william the wie (Feb 20, 2014)

Rozman said:


> We were told 48 million people needed ObamaCare and they have not signed up.
> We know 5 million people lost their plan.
> We know that 3 million signed up...
> 
> And Joe Biden calls ObamaCare a success.


Be Nice, Biden was brought in as VP to be adult supervision.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 21, 2014)

Antares said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Spiderman said:
> ...



well good for you dick smoker ??? we're proud of you .. being on the web site all day everyday.... so how come you're here giving us your words of wisdom here ... when you should be on the web site all day and everyday could it be your a liar??? well we all know that now ... all day accept the whole day here, when you're showing us your stupidity


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 21, 2014)

Meister said:


> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



cany you show us anywhere that the web site has been hacked ??? didn't think so ... but I realize you're not smart enough to call in either, huh ???? you sure are mentally challenged aren't you ...


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 21, 2014)

Antares said:


> Poor Billy Boi, after March 31 nobody can "buy" insurance without a Special Enrollment Period



poor antares after march 31` people can buy insurance ...he's to stupid to realize that... cause he's on the web site all day everyday accept when he's here the whole day ... and that's everyday .... oh well a mister know it all can  we say ???  cause he's on thew web site every day and all day accept when he's here the whole day ...


----------



## Antares (Feb 21, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



LOL, you don't know anything Billie Boi, not a thing.

The Plan are NOT cheaper, they are NOT better and you have been bitch slapped at every turn.....and apparently you have some serious latent homosexuality issues.

Bill, why don't you post something from .gov?


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 21, 2014)

Meister said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Victory67 said:
> ...



thats becasue they can afford it ... only people making over 200,000 dollars pay for the whole thing ... suck to be them ... but again they can afford it people who make under that well the get a subsidy  and you can't stand that thought


----------



## Antares (Feb 21, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > Poor Billy Boi, after March 31 nobody can "buy" insurance without a Special Enrollment Period
> ...



Poor Billie, show how they can but insurance without an SEP, c'mon Billie...you can do it....


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 21, 2014)

Antares said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Antares said:
> ...



Bitch slapped ... that's funny ... you haven't gone to the web site at all ... you've been bitch slapped so much that you've lost all your teefers ... 

I''ve posted many things from the government and you deny it true ...when its right in front of you ...  then you start with you moronic little pitty party attacks cause I just bitch slapped you big time all over these boards ... that's whats fuuny ...you must have a huge ass hole becasue youre bent over all the time ....everybody has you bent over shoving it in and you keep coming back for more


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 21, 2014)

Antares said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Antares said:
> ...



ok the get a SEP ....case close ...I told ya I could do it ...and I just bitch slapped you again and widen your ass hole a little more


----------



## Antares (Feb 21, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



You're losing it dude.

I feel sorry for you. 
Show us where one can buy insurance after March 31 without an SEP?

Why don't you also post something from.gov?


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 21, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> Why Democrats aren't bragging about Obamacare's good news - CNN.com
> 
> If a few years the GOP will try to take credit for the ACA.



The only way I can say that this will be true,
that GOP will try to take credit,
and Obama's statement can be true,
that you can keep your doctor/insurance,

is if the ACA lawsuits pushed by GOP get the mandates
recognized legally as unconstitutional, and the program
must be made to work by VOLUNTARY participation.

if so, then all sides can claim victory, and all be right.
I do believe both major parties can achieve this,
with help of the Greens and the Libertarians/Tea Party
that can be used to hold the Dems and GOP accountable.

it is not impossible. and yes it is the same deep rooted process
as establishing the spirit of justice or Jesus by Conscience or Christ 
to unify the people in one agreement in Truth and universal good will or God.

it takes as much miraculous work to forgive, heal and correct
all wrongs to restore good faith relations and share credit
for the ideal solutions that stand to come out of these clouds of conflict.


----------



## Antares (Feb 21, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



Are you drunk?

How does one get an SEP Billie Boi?


----------



## Antares (Feb 21, 2014)

Blue Cross and Blue Shield of Nebraska SelectBluePlus $4750 HDHP Bronze  

Plan ID: 29678NE0980002 
PPO
Bronze 
National provider network


Monthly premium

$751.48/mo.

Deductible 

 $9,500  
 group total  


Outofpocket maximum 

$9,500


How many people can afford $751.48 a month for a $9500 Ded Billie Boi?


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 21, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



Hi Billy: Pushing this ACA on people is like pushing prolife or God on people.  I have NO doubt that my friends who believe in prolife and God are 100% right. but nobody, not God Jesus you or me or Obama, has any right to abuse federal mandates to push these beliefs on others, proof or not, right or wrong. they are faith-based even if they are proven. By law they must remain freely chosen not forced.

Do you understand this goes against Constitutional principles?

If someone believes in states rights, and people's rights to vote directly on health care bills instead of taking shortcuts through Congress and bypassing Constitutional procedures,
pushing them to even consider federally mandated health care is
like pushing PORK on a MUSLIM.

Can't you show respect for someone's Constitutional beliefs as you would
a Muslim and not insult or impose on what is held sacred by heartfelt beliefs.

If liberals won't make women look at sonograms, or won't make atheists look at crosses,
what makes you think anyone wants to look at this crap they don't believe in either????

if you like it, you follow it, but don't make other people responsible for paying for your beliefs. not  only do we have the right to fund our own beliefs, but the burden to prove we have this right was pushed onto us, when it should have been the other way. all this should have been proven in advance, to give people free choice to follow, just like with religions.


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 21, 2014)

My friend who is in urgent medical distress is looking at 900 down
and 8800 out of pocket. So not an option.



Antares said:


> Blue Cross and Blue Shield of Nebraska SelectBluePlus $4750 HDHP Bronze
> 
> Plan ID: 29678NE0980002
> PPO
> ...


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 21, 2014)

Antares said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Antares said:
> ...



don't drink ... never did ... nor do I smoke ... never didn't ... I always knew I was cool ... I didn't need false courage like you do thats why wen people see me they can't believe I'm 63 years old not a gray hair in my head, not a wrinkle on my face ... look at my picture can you see gray???


----------



## Antares (Feb 21, 2014)

emilynghiem said:


> My friend who is in urgent medical distress is looking at 900 down
> and 8800 out of pocket. So not an option.
> 
> 
> ...



This is how you know Billie has no idea what he is spouting, these new plans are shit without subsidy and cost sharing.


----------



## Antares (Feb 21, 2014)

*
Coventry Health Care of Nebraska Inc. Silver $10 Copay HMO Methodist Health Partners  

Plan ID: 15438NE0150002 
HMO
Silver 


Monthly premium

$1,033.54/mo.

Deductible 

 $7,500  
 group total  


Out&#8211;of&#8211;pocket maximum 

$12,700



Copayments / Coinsurance
 $10  Primary doctor 
 $75  Specialist doctor 
 $5  Generic prescription
*

God help you if you want Co-Pays, $1033 a month


----------



## Meister (Feb 21, 2014)

Antares said:


> Blue Cross and Blue Shield of Nebraska SelectBluePlus $4750 HDHP Bronze
> 
> Plan ID: 29678NE0980002
> PPO
> ...



All I can say is just, "WOW!"  I thought mine were bad.

But, don't worry, Antares, know that you're helping billie-boi with his premiums.
I hope that helps you sleep comfortably at nights. 


See there, billie-boi, there are people who are getting screwed by helping your sorry ass by paying full boat+.  You billie-boi are a person who would be called a parasite in nature.


----------



## Antares (Feb 21, 2014)

Meister said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > Blue Cross and Blue Shield of Nebraska SelectBluePlus $4750 HDHP Bronze
> ...



I am lucky, I have a group plan since I work for Bcbs.

Both of those plans I posted are directly from the .gov website....


----------



## Meister (Feb 21, 2014)

Antares said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Antares said:
> ...



Good to know, but, billie-boi is still a parasite.


----------



## Antares (Feb 21, 2014)

Meister said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Yes he is, and a liar.


----------



## Antares (Feb 21, 2014)

*

CoOportunity Health CoOportunity Premier Platinum

Plan ID: 43198NE0200001 
PPO 
Platinum 
National provider network 

Monthly premium

$1,548.72/mo.

Deductible

 $1,000  
 group total  

Out-of-pocket maximum

$2,000


Copayments / Coinsurance
 $20  Primary doctor 
 $40  Specialist doctor 
 $10  Generic drugs 
*

Platinum plan...$1548.00


----------



## william the wie (Feb 21, 2014)

The admin is supposedly backing away from using its original sign up claims in public. No idea why, one sentence about that in a three page article about the politics of Ocare I found on Real Clear Politics.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 24, 2014)

Antares said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > My friend who is in urgent medical distress is looking at 900 down
> ...



sucks to be from nebraska ... now for one state over Colroado
premium $695.41 subsidy  $ 444 $  Net cost 251.12
copay $ 25.00 Deductible 1200.00

I don't know where you get your information from but its not form the web site so stop your lying ...


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 24, 2014)

Meister said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > Blue Cross and Blue Shield of Nebraska SelectBluePlus $4750 HDHP Bronze
> ...



if you knew what you were talking about we would take you serious but you don't what this clown did was go the the provider web site and look up the highest paying plan then post it, they've done it before  ...


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 24, 2014)

emilynghiem said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Spiderman said:
> ...



your nuts thats all I can say ... nothing in this plan is unconstitutional ...


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 24, 2014)

Antares said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Antares said:
> ...



your a fool if you go to BCBS they're a bunch of rip offs in the first place ... you know I see now what you done here you took this bronze plan called it a silver plan then said see how bad it is??? you liars are all a like... you lie to everyone thinking you can convince us all ...  that 751. plan a person making less the 100,000 dollars pays 307 dollars a month... and its a shitty plan ... when they could get a silver plan  with a higher copay meaning from 25 dollars to 40 dollars for less money... its like everything you do and say to justify your means ...you take the worst plan and say see it cost you thought the nose ... who would buy a plan with a 9500 pay out in the first place nobody ... my plan has a 1200 dollar max pay out, for 251 dollars a month with a 250 dollar deductible for emergency rooms ... so why would any one buy your plan ....you see there more then one provider out there and BCBS is not the one ...


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 24, 2014)

after I looked at what Antares is doing here, they post the actual cost of their plan, then they list the worst plan they have to offer ... then say to you  see how terrible they are... you see it affects BCBS's  bottom line ... one thing I just notice when I looked at the plans the web site had to offer me .... I saw Kiaser, humana,  Cigna, RMHC and many more ... what I didn't see was BCBS ... I think Antares is being paid by BCBS to come to this web site and put in information that is designed to make people think hey whats going on ... the problem Antares has is these people who have sign up, like myself have said you guys are full of shit ... they say here's what I got and this is what I paying for it... then Antares tries to make you feel like you're a parasite because you get a subsidy... this is the plan by these big companies like BCBS to make you feel bad about yourself because you don't make more then a 100,000 dollars a year ... they should be ashamed ...especially ANTARES for doing the devils work ... I got your number antares you're a mouth piece for BCBS ... nuff said on that

now here's what Antares doesn't like to hear the people who have sign up so far are happy with what they have now ... weather Antares believes it or not ... just recent coming from the GOP, they said "we were hoping that the people wouldn't like their health care ... it looks like we need to change our strategy because if we don't we will lose in the 2014 election ... this was the GOP and not some liberal site ...


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 24, 2014)

william the wie said:


> The admin is supposedly backing away from using its original sign up claims in public. No idea why, one sentence about that in a three page article about the politics of Ocare I found on Real Clear Politics.



don't you mean real clear republican politics ??? that's all I hear coming from the left and the administration  health care this health care that ... nice try but you keep your head where it belongs ... 

P.S.
don't fart too loud you'll pop your ear drums


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 24, 2014)

when Antares said in one of his/hers post they said I do this job ever day.. day in and day out so I know what I'm talking about She/he said ... I thought to myself well she/he is here all the time ... then she/he said she works for BCBS and the writing was on the wall ... paid poster !!!


----------



## Antares (Feb 24, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...



I feel sorry for you Billie Boi...seriously....all you can talk about are the Subsidies because you know that without them nobody could afford this abomination.

Unfortunately Billie not everyone gets a subsidy.

Billie Boi those Plans are straight from .gov and no amount of your lies will change that.


----------



## Antares (Feb 24, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> after I looked at what Antares is doing here, they post the actual cost of their plan, then they list the worst plan they have to offer ... then say to you  see how terrible they are... you see it affects BCBS's  bottom line ... one thing I just notice when I looked at the plans the web site had to offer me .... I saw Kiaser, humana,  Cigna, RMHC and many more ... what I didn't see was BCBS ... I think Antares is being paid by BCBS to come to this web site and put in information that is designed to make people think hey whats going on ... the problem Antares has is these people who have sign up, like myself have said you guys are full of shit ... they say here's what I got and this is what I paying for it... then Antares tries to make you feel like you're a parasite because you get a subsidy... this is the plan by these big companies like BCBS to make you feel bad about yourself because you don't make more then a 100,000 dollars a year ... they should be ashamed ...especially ANTARES for doing the devils work ... I got your number antares you're a mouth piece for BCBS ... nuff said on that
> 
> now here's what Antares doesn't like to hear the people who have sign up so far are happy with what they have now ... weather Antares believes it or not ... just recent coming from the GOP, they said "we were hoping that the people wouldn't like their health care ... it looks like we need to change our strategy because if we don't we will lose in the 2014 election ... this was the GOP and not some liberal site ...



What a sad little man you are Billie 

A paid poster, lmao.

The truth will always elude you because you are so filled with hatred Billie.


----------



## Meister (Feb 24, 2014)

Antares said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Antares said:
> ...



If the parasite wasn't getting subsidies it would be a different story.  The parasite has to use subsidies to even make obummercare sound good.


----------



## Antares (Feb 24, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Antares said:
> ...



Sorry Billie....that is straight from .gov.
Two people, a man and a woman mid fifties, no subsidy.
I posted a BCBS and a Coventry Plan.....they aren't affordable Billie Boi, it really is just that simple.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 24, 2014)

Antares said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



coming from a paid poster I don't take yous serious any more you too the most expensive BCBS plan and trie to make us believe they were getting the shaft ... they are not even if they web seperate which I believe by law the can, not sure they can get a better deal then you have shown us here ... you didn't explain to us why you used BCBS now did ya, hired hand from BCBS


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 24, 2014)

Antares said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Antares said:
> ...



whose an abomination here is you for lying to us all paid liar ...calling people who need help with their health care and abomination...  the only ones who don't get subsidies are people who make over 100,000 dollars a year and it has been said by the CBO that 95% of the Americans people make under a 100,000 dollars ... so I guess you can say to the rich 5% go out there rich 5% and work a little harder ... we know the other 95 % already are ...


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 24, 2014)

Antares said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



and why didn't you ad the subsidies ????  HUMM  because your a paid poster to make it look worse then it really is ...


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 24, 2014)

Antares said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > after I looked at what Antares is doing here, they post the actual cost of their plan, then they list the worst plan they have to offer ... then say to you  see how terrible they are... you see it affects BCBS's  bottom line ... one thing I just notice when I looked at the plans the web site had to offer me .... I saw Kiaser, humana,  Cigna, RMHC and many more ... what I didn't see was BCBS ... I think Antares is being paid by BCBS to come to this web site and put in information that is designed to make people think hey whats going on ... the problem Antares has is these people who have sign up, like myself have said you guys are full of shit ... they say here's what I got and this is what I paying for it... then Antares tries to make you feel like you're a parasite because you get a subsidy... this is the plan by these big companies like BCBS to make you feel bad about yourself because you don't make more then a 100,000 dollars a year ... they should be ashamed ...especially ANTARES for doing the devils work ... I got your number antares you're a mouth piece for BCBS ... nuff said on that
> ...


the words out paid poster now we know ... what a sad miserable human being you must be ... having to lie to people here to save your job at BCBS ... because  they are dropping in numbers big time...


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 24, 2014)

Meister said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



well this parasite will be a health one ...  so work a little harder ... we can use a few extra bucks from losers like you ...


----------



## Antares (Feb 24, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



So it your contention that the Silver Plan is the most expensive 

LOL.....poor Billie...still just a liar. 

Just to recap, you have stated that the Silver is the most expensive plan.
You tried to lie and say that ANYONE could buy insurance after March 31.
You lied when you said the subsidies weren't paid with Tax money.


----------



## Antares (Feb 24, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



So it is your contention that EVERYONE gets subsidies?
Do you even have a brain?
It is so easy to make you look stupid Billie Boi.


----------



## Antares (Feb 24, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



95% get subsidies ?...of course you can provide proof for this?


----------



## asterism (Feb 24, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



Only those with a family of 4 or more get subsidies while making near $100K per year.  No subsidies for someone single making $50K and couples over about $65K get no subsidies.  Also the cost-sharing of out of pocket costs is only available to individuals making below $30K and a family a 4 making less than about $60K.

ObamaCare Subsidies


----------



## Antares (Feb 24, 2014)

asterism said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Antares said:
> ...



Billie is not interested in any facts but his own.


----------



## william the wie (Feb 24, 2014)

miskey


----------



## Antares (Feb 25, 2014)

Whatever will I do....Billie Boi has found me out...Blue Cross pays me to paint the insurance plans in a bad light by showing how bad the very plans that pay me are....


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 25, 2014)

Antares said:


> Whatever will I do....Billie Boi has found me out...Blue Cross pays me to paint the insurance plans in a bad light by showing how bad the very plans that pay me are....



glad you know who you are ... so does everybody else ... BCBS bad plans that's why they are pushing your bull shit here... cause people are dumping them ... looks like they aren't doing too well ... soon you will be here with no job ... and wondering WTF happen


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 25, 2014)

asterism said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Antares said:
> ...



your point being this is what I've said before to antares several times she comes back with a BCBS plan thats beyond belief ... making people thinking oh my god WTF ... who in their right mind would buy a max pay out of 9500 for 780 dollar or what ever ... when their are companies that will charge you 500 dollars with a maxs pay out of 1200 dollars a year ... she find the most bloated plan they have to offer here and post it ... that's why BCBS is losing customers

Of the 110,000,000 households in the United States, there are 146,000 households (or 0.1 percent of households) which have incomes of over 1.5 million dollars a year. Of these high earning households, 11,000 (or 0.01 percent of the total number of households in the US) had incomes of more than 5.5 million dollars. These households have a disproportionate effect on the mean income, helping to make it significantly higher than the incomes of many Americans.

There is significant income inequality in the USA, with a small number of households earning incomes that are much higher than the lowest earning families. This means that the mean income does not reflect the experiences of many Americans. In 2008, about 47 percent of people had incomes of less than 25,000 dollars. Twenty-eight percent of people had incomes of between 25,000 and 50,000 dollars. Thirteen percent of people had incomes of 50,000 to 75,000 dollars. About five percent had incomes between 75,000 and 100,000 dollars, while just six percent had incomes that were more than 100,000 dollars. However, many households have more than one income.

translation= their are more people under 50k single,  65k couple here's the math for you ... so my point being more people will get better health care plans for less money ... a single man making 50k an year can afford  health care cost  ...  people under that cost can't its that simple ... and there are more of them the you can imagine ...


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 25, 2014)

Antares said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



your facts are distortions of reality and we all know it ... like I said who in their right mind would buy a plan with a max pay out of 9500 dollars ... you would have to be an idiot when there are many other plans out their from different companies for less money ... that has a better pay out ... those are the facts that you can't seem to want to admit to .... because BCBS doesn't want you to show us all the other plans out their ...  this is your job here ...your here to try and create question in posters minds ... I know what your all about ... further more I won't take you serious anymore, paid poster ...


----------



## Antares (Feb 25, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever will I do....Billie Boi has found me out...Blue Cross pays me to paint the insurance plans in a bad light by showing how bad the very plans that pay me are....
> ...



You stated that 95% of folks get a subsidy, please show us your source?
You stated that folks can still buy insurance after March 31, show us your source for that?

Billie you just aren't very bright.....

You stated that I posted a plan that only pays out a max of 9500.....show that to me?


----------



## tennisbum (Feb 25, 2014)

Antares said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Antares said:
> ...



I am quite familiar with BillyeRock and yes, he has never been the sharpest knife in the drawer.


----------



## tennisbum (Feb 25, 2014)

I thought this was an interesting article of things to come with this debacle healthcare...

IRS Enforcement of 'Individual Mandate' May Be Light
By Rebecca Adams
Roll Call Staff
Feb. 24, 2014, 3:42 p.m.
One of the most debated parts of the health care law is the requirement that most Americans buy insurance starting this year. If they don&#8217;t, they face a fine of $95 or 1 percent of their income, whichever is more.
But it&#8217;s not clear that the IRS will deploy much in the way of resources to aggressively search for individuals who don&#8217;t get coverage this first year. Enforcement of the individual mandate likely will be a huge challenge for the agency, both because of the difficulties in figuring out who doesn&#8217;t have insurance and the political problems it would pose for the Obama administration.
&#8220;I&#8217;d be very surprised if there&#8217;s much in the way of enforcement. It just doesn&#8217;t seem plausible,&#8221; said Federal Policy Group Managing Director Ken Kies, a former top congressional aide. &#8220;The IRS is in a tough spot. They don&#8217;t have the resources to do this. This is a whole different responsibility for them they never had before.&#8221;
The insurance requirement has never been popular in polls, and congressional Republicans have made it a major issue. This month, House Republicans unveiled a bill (HR 4064) to delay the requirement, often called the &#8220;individual mandate.&#8221;
But it&#8217;s not clear if a postponement is even needed given the realities faced by the IRS and the fact that many people will be exempt.
The first question: How will the agency know if someone didn&#8217;t have health coverage in 2014? The simplified answer: Taxpayers will tell them. If confused or dishonest taxpayers don&#8217;t report it accurately, chances are the IRS will not know right away.
Even if the Obama administration wanted to track down every person who did not have coverage in 2014, the agency will not have all the data it needs to accomplish that. This year the IRS is not expected to have any massive database pinpointing which taxpayers have coverage. With 140 million tax returns to process, the agency will need to primarily rely on self-reporting the first year.
&#8220;Individuals will report their own coverage on the 2014 income tax return that they file in 2015,&#8221; wrote IRS officials in an emailed response to questions. &#8220;The accuracy of the information shown on the tax return is the responsibility of the taxpayer.&#8221;
The exchanges also will report who&#8217;s on their insurance rolls, but the Congressional Budget Office projects that will only account for about 6 million Americans.
This situation is expected to just be temporary, though &#8212; there will be more detailed reporting by employers and insurers in later years that will give the IRS a fuller picture of who&#8217;s insured.
The law&#8217;s authors and regulators also allow for a long and growing list of exemptions to the mandate, making the IRS enforcement duties more complex. The latest came when the administration exempted people whose health insurance policies were canceled because the coverage did not meet benefit requirements under the health care law.
A few of these exemptions &#8212; such as a waiver for people with a religious objection to health coverage or financial hardship &#8212; require individuals to get certificates from the new marketplaces.
For some others &#8212; such as people who are in the country illegally or have a short health coverage gap &#8212; it will be reported on 2014 tax forms. That means those taxpayers will be claiming an exemption on their own.
The 2014 forms aren&#8217;t public yet and probably won&#8217;t be issued in draft form until at least the summer. It&#8217;s not clear what kinds of documentation will be required of those Americans who believe they are exempt.
Other problems could abound. Taxpayers could make mistakes. Tax prep service officials and accountants are eager to see more details on how consumers should report coverage next year so they can prepare themselves and their customers.
&#8220;We tell the IRS, the more you can tell us, the more we can help taxpayers,&#8221; said Theresa Pattara, director of regulatory affairs and public policy of H&R Block.
Some exemptions involve details that could baffle taxpayers. The definition of health care coverage itself could confuse some people.
Consumers also may be startled if they find they owe the IRS money because they got deeper discounts on their subsidized health insurance than they should have. That&#8217;s due to a related section of the law also administered by the IRS.
Many people who buy insurance on their own will qualify for tax credit subsidies extended under the law that help them buy plans in the new marketplaces. People get the money upfront as a discount that lowers their monthly insurance premiums when they buy insurance through the marketplaces. The federal funding is for people with incomes between the federal poverty line ($11,490 a year for one person) and four times the poverty line.
But the tax credit is a projection based on what people think they&#8217;ll earn, which could end up higher or lower than expected. If consumers don&#8217;t report income changes, they could get higher subsidies than they are entitled to receive.
Congress gave the IRS tools to enforce these two parts of the law &#8212; the individual mandate and the tax credits. But the tools are quite different.
For the fines for people who do not buy insurance, the agency was not authorized by Congress to do much more than send letters demanding the money and take the penalties from any refunds the taxpayers may be owed. That&#8217;s not insignificant, because most Americans get refunds. The IRS can capture that money owed whenever a taxpayer is due a refund, even in future years.
And while the IRS may not hunt for people who mistakenly or deliberately did not report a lack of coverage in 2014, officials may find some of them during audits for other reasons.
But people who owe fines for not getting health coverage cannot be thrown in jail. The agency can&#8217;t impose a lien on your property or a levy to take it away.
However, for any subsidy overpayments, the IRS can use liens and levies.
Nonetheless, most Americans do not want to risk running afoul of the IRS, which can add interest to debts and pursue perjury charges if people lie.
&#8220;The vast majority of taxpayers properly file their tax returns and pay what they owe in a timely manner,&#8221; IRS officials wrote to CQ Roll Call. &#8220;By doing so, taxpayers avoid paying additional amounts.&#8221;
If the IRS were to really go after people who did not buy coverage this year, it would create yet more bad publicity just as the Obama administration is recovering from the flawed rollout of the federal exchange website that is handling enrollment for 36 states this year.
&#8220;Because things were slow to get put into place, it&#8217;s likely they&#8217;d take a lighter approach to enforcement at first,&#8221; said Gary Claxton, vice president of the nonpartisan Kaiser Family Foundation. &#8220;The evidence won&#8217;t be as clear and the penalties are lower than in later years.&#8221;
In addition, administration officials seem to be aware that many taxpayers are still learning the details of the law.
&#8220;It&#8217;s not about getting the money,&#8221; said Claxton. &#8220;It&#8217;s about getting people&#8217;s attention.&#8221;


----------



## william the wie (Feb 25, 2014)

Yeah, it looks like the first year's fines will be skipped.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 28, 2014)

Rozman said:


> When we get to 90% of the 48 million that Obama said didn't have insurance then maybe the Libs
> can start to brag about huge numbers signing up.



you know you are stupid don't ya ??? on yeah thats right stupid people like your self don't realize they are stupid... they projected 5 million people to sign up in the first 3 months... march isn't over yet you idiot... the next time enrollment starts they expect another 7 to 10 million people signing up ... pull your head out of your ass and stop fighting it ... Obama care is here to stay and there isn't any amount of whining you or your fellow repub-lie-tards can do thats going to change it ... deal with it ...


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 28, 2014)

Antares said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Antares said:
> ...



it amazes me how you lie so much ...  go back on this thread and read what I said ...  I don't give sources ... its a waste of time ... I never said the pay out maxed at 9500 dollars ... I said the max pay out is 9500 dollars awhole different meaning . you paid poster in case you didn't understand that go ask your bosses at BCBS they'll tell you what it means


----------



## bedowin62 (Feb 28, 2014)

huge numbers



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!1

 what a Joke!


 LESS  than 4 million; about half of what Sebelius said would be "success" in her mind. Yes she absurdly tried to LIE and say the 7 million number came from the CBO; but she's on video saying it herself; and not from Fox news for you lib lemmings so terrified of the truth


----------



## asterism (Feb 28, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > When we get to 90% of the 48 million that Obama said didn't have insurance then maybe the Libs
> ...



Actually, the official projection by the CBO was 6 million in 2014.

http://www.cbo.gov/sites/default/files/cbofiles/attachments/45010-breakout-AppendixB.pdf


----------



## bedowin62 (Feb 28, 2014)

asterism said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



i saw video of Sebelius saying 7 million by the end of March was the benchmark;  she was being interviewed on CNN or some station like that.

they arent even close; and they are counting MEDICARE sign-ups; but that is different. also there is no clear definition of what signing  up even means


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 28, 2014)

Antares said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Antares said:
> ...



*once again I posted this once before you seem to like to avoid the facts here don't you*

Of the 110,000,000 households in the United States, there are 146,000 households (or 0.1 percent of households) which have incomes of over 1.5 million dollars a year. Of these high earning households, 11,000 (or 0.01 percent of the total number of households in the US) had incomes of more than 5.5 million dollars. These households have a disproportionate effect on the mean income, helping to make it significantly higher than the incomes of many Americans.

There is significant income inequality in the USA, with a small number of households earning incomes that are much higher than the lowest earning families. This means that the mean income does not reflect the experiences of many Americans. In 2013, about 47 percent of people had incomes of less than 25,000 dollars. Twenty-eight percent of people had incomes of between 25,000 and 50,000 dollars. Thirteen percent of people had incomes of 50,000 to 75,000 dollars. About five percent had incomes between 75,000 and 100,000 dollars, while just six percent had incomes that were more than 100,000 dollars. However, many households have more than one income.

The mean or average income figure can provide some useful information, but it can also be useful to consider the median income. The median is the number that would be right in the middle if you ranked everyone's income by size, from lowest to highest. This means that half of the people in the US would be earning less than this, while the other half would be earning more. Because higher earning individuals can have a stronger influence on the mean income than people who earn less, the mean and the median will usually be different. The mean income will usually be greater than the median income.

The median US household income is 46,326 dollars. This means that half of the families in the US are living on incomes of less than 46,326 dollars while the other half are living on incomes that exceed this amount. When dual income households are considered alone, they have a median income of 67,348 dollars. There are about 110,000,000 million households in the United States, which means that 55,000,000 households have an income that is below 46,326 dollars.

Average incomes for particular demographic groups or in certain parts of the USA can differ from the national medians and averages. For example, women tend to have lower incomes, on average than men and college graduates tend to have higher average incomes than those who do not have a college degree. Certain cities and states also have average incomes that are above or below the national average, although the costs of living in different areas can also vary. In 2009, the median incomes of 29 states were below the national median household income, while they were higher in the District of Columbia and 20 other states. The median in Wisconsin was close to the national median.

If you would like to learn more about the US economy and how it relates to personal finance, you will find some more interesting facts elsewhere on the usdta.org website.


*now once again I proven you to be a liar  I realize it comes to 93% but thats pretty dam close to 95%
 75%  + 13% +5% = 93% under the 94k which put you in line for a subsidy *


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 28, 2014)

tennisbum said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



and neither have you to butter knives


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 28, 2014)

asterism said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



no, the project CBO was 7 million ... Ive posted this before... do to the screw up of the web site in the beginning months they rand a new projected number ... that turned out to be 5 million... but you keep trying  ....


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 28, 2014)

william the wie said:


> Yeah, it looks like the first year's fines will be skipped.



I can't remember where I read it, or saw it, or what ... but I kind of remember there is a date that is set for all people to be enrolled .... its in the future like 2017, 2020 something like that ... basically it was saying that's when they will start taxing people who have signed up yet ... prior to that they won't be taxing anyone ...


----------



## asterism (Feb 28, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



Click the link to the updated CBO report.

Or continue to pull facts out of your ass.


----------



## dblack (Feb 28, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, it looks like the first year's fines will be skipped.
> ...



Yeah.. they won't start turning the screws until the ink dries. Once it does, and everyone has accepted subservience to the insurance industry.... watch your backside!


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 28, 2014)

dblack said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > william the wie said:
> ...



stay stupid it fits you ...


----------



## dblack (Feb 28, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



You think I'm wrong?


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 28, 2014)

asterism said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



*heres what it said... *

Subsidies and related spending for insurance obtained
through exchanges constitute *the largest share of the costs
of the coverage provisions of the ACA. CBO and JCT
project that, under current law*, 6 million people in
2014 will receive insurance coverage through the new
exchanges. Over time, more people are expected to
respond to the new coverage options, so enrollment is
projected to increase sharply in 2015 and 2016. Starting
in 2017, between 24 million and 25 million people are
expected to obtain coverage each year through exchanges,
and roughly 80 percent of those enrollees are expected to
receive subsidies for purchasing that insurance.

I don't read that as a projection number ... to me it's saying 6 million will receive coverage ... I realize the word projected is prior to it but its seperated by a coma ...


----------



## asterism (Feb 28, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, it looks like the first year's fines will be skipped.
> ...



It'd be good if you could provide some proof and perhaps let the IRS know.

Questions and Answers on the Individual Shared Responsibility Provision

As usual, your "facts" don't stand up to scrutiny.  You really don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 28, 2014)

asterism said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



and I wasn't pulling it out ofr my ass its what I read... 
case in point...
Vice President Joe Biden confirmed Wednesday what analysts and insiders have long predicted about the Affordable Care Acts first open enrollment season: the numbers will most likely fall short of original White House expectations.

Biden told a small group of people in Minneapolis that the ObamaCare rollout is off to a hell of a start and that it will be tough to get the target on the number of people signing up for coverage by the March 31 deadline. "We may not get to *seven million*, we may get to *five or six*, but that's a hell of a start," Biden said, according to a pool report.


----------



## asterism (Feb 28, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



Wow.

You are just too stupid for words.

Whenever a government agency says something will happen, that's a projection.

Wow.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 28, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...





dblack said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



I clearly said you're stupid ... you view of health care is stupid, your opinion  so far of health are moronic ... wrong??? no I didn't say you were wrong ... I clearly said you're stipid


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 28, 2014)

I am sure this has been pointed out several times, I have seen it in other places, but I will just restate it here. Any program that has had as much negative advertising as the Republicans have put against the ACA a number of 4 million is outstanding. Do the Republican advertise against the ACA because they believe signing up for the ACA will do the people great harm or do the Republicans do it to gain votes? A political party that puts the interests of the party above the interests of the American public has lost its way indeed.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 28, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



The ACA, in it's amended form, is designed to screw over millions who already have insurance by way of their grandfather clause provisions. Millions of us are going to be forced into Obamacare. The only way it can happen is if the insurance companies drop existing policies. Every policy undergoes annual cost adjustments, which removes grandfather protections automatically. Policies the administration declares illegal will be dropped. So essentially, Obama is going to give millions of the already insured the shaft. We received a taste of this when the individual mandate kicked in last October.This event has been moved back 3 years till after the next general election in hopes it will help a Democrat win the WhiteHouse.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 28, 2014)

asterism said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...


keep tap dancing it fits you   you said the cbo reported a 6 million estamate this isn't the cbo projecting a estamate


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 28, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



_"To be honest, it makes me very nervous to say that the CBO did its math wrong or, worse, to accuse it of bad faith.  These are intelligent, educated professionals and they have access to a lot more data and a lot more personnel than I do.  Here at acadeathspiral  its just me and my little computer along with some very powerful software.  On the other hand, its not as if the CBO hasnt been wrong before. It assumed earlier that the government would reduce its deficit $70 billion over 10 years as a result of Title VIII of the ACA (the so-called CLASS Act on long term care insurance) when many independent sources believed  rightly as it turned out  that the now-repealed CLASS Act was obviously structured in a way that could never fly.  The CBO assumed in July 2012 that 9 million people would enroll in the Exchanges in 2014, a number that is now down to 6 million. And, while there are explanations for each of these changes, the bottom line is that CBO is fallible too.

So, if I might, I would strongly urge the CBO to double check its numbers and provide more information on the data it relied upon and the methodology it employed in getting to its results.  Id ask Congress, which has ongoing oversight of the ACA, to insist that the Congressional Budget Office, which is exempt from Freedom of Information Act requests from ordinary citizens, provide further detail.  American healthcare is indeed too important to have policy decisions made on the basis of what could be some sort of mathematical error."_

http://acadeathspiral.org/tag/marco-rubio/


----------



## asterism (Feb 28, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



Even though it literally says this:

"CBO and JCT project that, under current law, 6 million people in 2014 will receive insurance coverage through the new exchanges"


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 28, 2014)

asterism said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > william the wie said:
> ...



that wasn't the question ... the question, as I understood it, was when will you start being taxed for not signing up ... what you have shown is when you are supposed to start signing up ...


----------



## dblack (Feb 28, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



Wow... can't argue with that!


----------



## Antares (Feb 28, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



Clearly you are retarded.

Tell me what the 9500 dollar number represents Billie.


----------



## Antares (Feb 28, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> > Decus said:
> ...



Prove it Billie...I mean you are learned in the law, show where it says that the  Prez can shift the dates as he deems fit....


----------



## Antares (Feb 28, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



*I don't give sources *

You're dismissed little boi, you have been to shown to lie through your teeth


----------



## Antares (Feb 28, 2014)

dblack said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



Billie Boi is clearly backwoods inbred.....you almost have to feel sorry for someone as stupid as he is.

He'll run away shortly because he likes to post when nobody can pin his ass down.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 28, 2014)

dblack said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



Yup, very succinct in it's delivery too...


----------



## asterism (Feb 28, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



From the link, idiot:



> Starting in 2014, the individual shared responsibility provision calls for each individual to have minimum essential health coverage (known as minimum essential coverage) for each month, qualify for an exemption, or make a payment when filing his or her federal income tax return.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Mar 2, 2014)

Antares said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Antares said:
> ...



go fuck yourself paid poster...  it says clearly what I said ... if you can't grasp that, go to your bosses at BCBS and have them explain it to you ... you can't stand the fact that I caught you lying about what I said ... you got caught lying here again by trying to twist what I said ... if these republicans don't understand what max pay out means, then it sucks for them, paid poster ... I'm not jumping through some paid posters hoop ... go fuck yourself !!!!


----------



## billyerock1991 (Mar 2, 2014)

Antares said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



you're just mad because I nailed you for lying ... time and time again... an all you done here is nothing but lie ...  now you're trying to save face. paid poster ...


----------



## billyerock1991 (Mar 2, 2014)

asterism said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...


doesn't start until 2015 bozo ... deal with it ...


----------

